# CASTOR OIL...Should I? 40 weeks



## ex0tica

My due dates right now and I dont feel like im going to go in labor anytime soon. Im having so much ANXIETY worrying i will be a week or two overdue, Im affraid to give birth to a really big baby girl (I hear the longer overdue the bigger the baby) and I was a big baby at birth so genetics plays a factor, im worried as it can cause complications if left to long & dont want to be induced if she doesnt come as my doctor mentioned it increases risk of C section, forceps and vacuum use which i want to avoid like the plague. I can end up having both if she doesnt come out soon. Im feeling miserable emotionally a mess and physically, I just want my baby in my arms!!!!!!

So has anyone had castor oil to bring on labor? it was actually my OB who mentioned it to me when I asked what I can do for labor to come, but said you may not want to as it can cause diarrhea. Im considering jumping across the street to the drug store and getting some. Im just really debating and want to hear some opinions on people who HAVE TRIED it. My cervix is thinning and im 1 cm dialated. what are your experiences? Did the diarrhea stop before you gave birth? I dont want to be pooping all over the place while in labor! (Sorry tmi) but Id like to know how it would go. Im so close to getting some! 
Thanks


----------



## LostAndAlone

It will make you have diarrhea! Thats way it sometime works for labour cos it causes bad diarrhea which then can bring on labour lol. Have you tried anything else first? I didnt even think about trying this to bring on either of my labours cos i thought it would be bad enough without running to the loo every 2 mins and even at that it might not work. A curry brung on my first baby and bouncing down the stairs one at a time brung on my second! Sex can help, as well as raspberry leaf tea, long walks and im sure i heard pineapple too. I personally would try these first before drinking a bottle of oil lol xx


----------



## stardust599

You have no reason to try it just now. And you aren't overdue until after 42 weeks, baby will come when ready! Don't worry, your body will make a baby the perfect size for your body I promise.

It *will* cause explosive diarrhoea (have you ever tried it before?) which can lead to dehydration but if you are very careful I think it would be okay to use at 41weeks as a last resort to avoid a medical induction. From what I have read it does cause diarrrhoea throughout labour in quite a lot of cases and there is no way to predict this. Just remember to read the dose correctly and drink LOTS of water.

In the meantime you need to spend your time between long walks and gentle exercise to get baby into a good position and resting and eating well to conserve your energy for labour. xx


----------



## beccad

Don't they recommend against using this now and it's not really deemed to be safe?! If your cervix is thinning and you're already a little dilated then it's likely you won't have to wait much longer anyway! Walk up and down the stairs sideways - that's meant to help push the baby against your cervix.


----------



## chuck

Why try to force baby out, wait till they're ready.

All forms of induction have risks, risks that can be easily avoided by waiting.

I curse the day I had a 2nd sweep with DS1, he wasnt ready so I ended up with 24 hours active labour ending in EMCS.

If I'd have waited he might have been in a better position and I wouldn't have had to be sliced open.


----------



## ClairHawkins

I would recomend trying Clary sage I mixed it with baby oil and massaged my bump and my waters broke the next day! My friend who had been overdue twice in previous pregnancys tried it and went into labour within 2 days, I think if you are ready it will work, I think that maybe there are a few natural things that have been sugessted that maybe you could try before castor oil!!

I know people who have saud castor oil worked for them however i have met more who said it just gave them bad runs:wacko:

I know its hard but try and relax too enjoy your last few days being pregnant your baby will be here when its ready:hugs: good luck!


----------



## kanga

My waters browe at 38 weeks but I didnt go into labour so I had to be induced. IMO my baby just wasnt ready to come but my waters browe so he had to. He has been behind in lots of developmental things to date and the early days were really hard as I was recovering from a horrific induction labour. What I'm trying to say it, BE PATIENT! Your baby will come when its cooked. You don't want it here before then. You are going to want these days back in a few weeks so enjoy them. Your body will be able to birth any size baby that it grows so dont fret about that either.


----------



## lozzy21

Castor oil gives you dioreah which is what starts labour off but it can also make the baby have a bowel movement while it's still in your uterus and if baby gets any into it's lungs it can make your baby seriously ill like life or death ill. Not worth it IMO.


----------



## emilyjade

IMO stay away from it!


----------



## Creative

someone on here gave a very graphic account of taking it a couple of weeks ago and I think after reading that everyone would give it a wide bearth.


----------



## Celesse

I had diarrhoea during labour with DD (not castor oil related). Diarrhoea during a contraction in early labour is worse than the big massive contractions at transition. Why would any one want to intentionally give themselves diarrhoea during labour is beyond me..... worst pain EVER!


----------



## NaturalMomma

It is not recommended by Midwives here. It can cause baby to go into distress and cause momma to be sick. And a sick, very pregnant momma is no fun.


----------



## Lizzie K

I would NOT try it. I almost did it with my second, but my friend warned me against it because she did it with her youngest. It was not very pleasant, to say the least. Like everyone else said, it causes diarrhea and that is not fun while in labor. I would try other things first, like walking, sex, (make sure he finishes inside of you, the sperm can help thin the cervix and your orgasms can cause contractions) and other natural induction methods. Plus, the baby will come when he/she is ready. If LO isn't ready, nothing will help. I know a woman who ended up with a c-section because she was induced, they broke her water and she still wouldn't go into labor.


----------



## LockandKey

you know what helped to jump start my labor? An orgasm, much more pleasant than sitting on the porcelain thrown waiting for the hell to run it's course, and as other ladies have said, if it does work, IF, then it is due to dehydration, which is not a healthy way to start bringing your baby into the world IMHO


----------



## xsadiex

I'm going to be honest...

I tried it and it worked. I was 6 days over due and was planning a homebirth and really didn't want an induction so I had a table spoonful in a chocolate nesquik (gross) it gave me an upset stomach and contractions started a few hours later.
If you do it you must make sure you drink A LOT of water as if you get a really bad tummy you can get very dehydrated. Luckily I wasn't pooing in labour which was lucky as I was worried that would happen.

It can work but also it doesn't always work for everyone, I'd only do it if you're past your due date and due an induction!
There was no meconium in my waters or anything so it did me well. x


----------



## Jkelmum

It is dangerous dont please .


----------



## Baby France

I think is irresponsible for anyone to suggest and recommend castor oil. It can have bad consequences and ultimately I would never want to put my baby or child at risk like that purely because I was tired, in pain and impatient.

As others mentioned, there are lots of natural remedies to try and I am another one who laboured within hours of :sex: 

I slept with my bum on a pillow and feet slightly raised and within 2 hours of me waking I was on my way to hospital!!


----------

